# Hello! Anyone know anything about olive-baking-soda-and-water soap?



## Michele M. (Oct 11, 2020)

I recently ran across an intriguing video about how soap is made in Palestine, using only olive oil, baking soda and water. Ever heard of any recipes where a person could try this? Has anyone here tried it? Here is a video about it: 

(Was that okay to put a YouTube link? I hope so!)


----------



## Shellonian (Oct 11, 2020)

Nabulsi soap - Wikipedia very interesting, but it seems it's not baking soda, if we can believe wikipedia on this.


----------



## Michele M. (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks, Shellonian!

From Wikipedia: "The chief ingredients of Nabulsi soap are virgin olive oil, water, and an alkaline sodium compound. The compound is made by mixing the powdered ashes of the barilla plant (_qilw_) which grows along the banks of the River Jordan with locally supplied lime (_sheed_). The sodium compound is then heated with water and the olive oil in large copper vats over fermentation pits. The solution of water and the sodium compound becomes increasingly concentrated in a series of 40 cycles repeated over eight days. During that time, an oar-shaped wooden tool known as a _dukshab_ is used to stir the liquid soap continuously. The liquid soap is then spread in wooden frames to set. After setting, it is cut into the classic cube shape of Nabulsi soap and stamped with the company's trademark seal. The soap cubes then undergo a drying process which can last from three months to a year and involves stacking them in ceiling-high structures resembling cones with hollow centers which allow the air to circulate around the cubes."

Even with the correct ingredients, something tells me I'm not going to attempt this one, LOL.


----------



## Shellonian (Oct 11, 2020)

I liked the ceiling high soap cones though. Have you got room to try that part?


----------



## Michele M. (Oct 11, 2020)

LOL. Absolutely NOT...!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 11, 2020)

_"...mixing the powdered ashes of the barilla plant (qilw) which grows along the banks of the River Jordan with locally supplied lime (sheed). ..."_

This soap is not being made with baking soda. This process is the classic way to convert a carbonate lye made from ashes (potassium carbonate and sodium carbonate) into a hydroxide lye (potassium hydroxide and sodium hydroxide) by treating it with lime.

Sometimes you'll see this procedure incorrectly described as a way to "make soap without lye". You're _still _making soap with lye; it's just that you don't _start _with a container of store bought NaOH. The modern versions start with store bought washing soda (sodium carbonate). The old-timey versions start with wood-ash lye (potassium carbonate and sodium carbonate). In either case, the carbonate mixture is treated with lime. The result is sodium hydroxide and/or potassium hydroxide depending on what you started with.


----------



## Marsi (Oct 11, 2020)

the original spoken "soda" in the video
from 0:43
is changed to "baking soda" in text


----------



## Adobehead (Oct 11, 2020)

lost in translation.  It happens.


----------



## beckster51 (Oct 12, 2020)

This is the way my grandmother made soap.  She had an ash hopper, and she made soap in a big cast iron cauldron on a fire in the yard.  Her soap was a little harsh, but they were poor and made do with what they had. It was pretty impressive, however, and I can't imagine doing that and coming out of the process with soap that could be used, but she did.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 13, 2020)

Michele M. said:


> Has anyone here tried it? (Was that okay to put a YouTube link? I hope so!)


Yes, I've tried it... long time ago... did NOT do it Old School though. I'm smarter than that! LOL  I used Water, NaOH, Pomace OO & 1 tablespoon baking soda PPO.  As I recall the baking soda bumped the lather and produced a mild soap good for sensitive skin. Nice.

*ETA:* Yes, it's okay to post a YouTube link. Very helpful. Thank you. ❣


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 13, 2020)

From the FWIW department -- 
"Soda" is a common name for sodium carbonate.
"Caustic soda" the common name for sodium hydroxide, NaOH.

You can use baking soda as an additive in soap, but baking soda will not actually saponify with fat unless it gets a LOT of encouragement. Typical hot or cold process methods don't work.

There are certain types of fire extinguishers loaded with baking soda that are meant for fighting grease fires in kitchens. In the intense heat of an open flame, the baking soda reacts with the grease to make carbon dioxide gas and soap. The CO2 gas and the frothy soap smother the grease fire.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 13, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> but baking soda will not actually saponify with fat unless it gets a LOT of encouragement.


That cracked me up! 



Oh, you do have a way with words @DeeAnna. As always, thank you for your input. We are all the wiser for it.


----------



## DLSJR (Oct 14, 2020)

I've seen this video make rounds and it's really interesting.  I'm wondering if any of the Arab markets in my area might carry it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 14, 2020)

The way this soap is made might be interesting and different to small-scale soap makers like us, but honestly, it's not all that special. It's a classic method for making larger quantities of soap. It's often called the "boiled" method.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 16, 2020)

When I see these videos I always feel sad for the Palestinians - not soap related I know lol

Also, the most fascinating part for me is always the way they slice and stamp the soap. I've seen one where there are 2 people doing the slicing, one is pulling the other.

If I had a room (and a house sized slow cooker lol) I'd pull my toddler to cut the soap. He'd enjoy that haha


----------

